# proper fish handling technique?



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i'm pretty new to fishing so my fish handling skills are weak. what's the best way to handle a fish while you're trying to remove the hook. i'm doing the catch & release thing so i want them to stay healthy. do you use a net?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

You can take this as far as you want to as far as protecting the fish. They are pretty strong though depending on the species. I use a rubber net that also floats. It's great for wading and in the boat because it won't sink. It also is very gently on the fish's skin because it has no rough spots. Further more the hooks don't catch in the webbing like they do on a rope net. 

Next is always use wet hands when handling a fish. Dry hands rub the slime off that protects their skin. 

You should always try to minimize the time the fish spends out of the water and any contact with the gills. A big helper here is circle hooks when using live or cut bait, assures the hook is in the mouth not the throat or even stomach. 

Upon dehooking as quickly as possible make sure to revive the fish by holding the tail and pushing them back and forth through the water. When they are ready they will take off. It's all a matter of practice on getting the hook removal quick and if you ever have a large fish out of the water make sure to support the body. They are used to being buoyant in water and you can damage them severely by not supporting them properly.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wet hands. If its a toothy critter use a hook remover and don't pick it up.


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

Depends on the fish - some can stab you. Rule of thumb - make sure your hands are wet.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Handling Fish*

I mostly fish 'Catch and Release' and use a long-handled 'flipper'(dehooker, disgorger, whatever); to release them without handling them. I make mine using the handle from a 5 gallon drywall mud bucket. Any good strong stiff wire will work.

It also works on hardhead catfish as well. My hands never touch. 

If I decide to keep one, I will go ahead and land it , then use the pliers to remove the hook. JMHO C2


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Lip grips are pretty good too. They are plastic and float. They are great for trout and slot reds. I use one on my Kayak. You can grab the fish by the lip, it automaticaly opens the mouth when you lift the fish, and then take the hook out with your fishing pliers. For bigger fish like BFT or bull red, I use a bocca grip with a bungy tied to the kayak. That way it remains in t he water, while I get the rod stowed, camera and pliers out. 

Concur on the circle hooks. They are the only way to go for catch and release. If you file off the barb, you can grab the fish by the hook and with a quick flip of the wrist, they are off. You may lose more fish without the barb, but if you keep contant pressure, the hook usually holds. 

Thank you for caring about our natural resources so others can enjoy the sport. :thumbup:


----------



## scottsflyshop (Jul 3, 2011)

For a red, slide your hand under their belly and lift them up a bit - they won't move. Also, pinch down the barbs on your hooks. The trout will toss the fly from time to time.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I had read sometime back that it is actually not a good practice to push the fish back and forth while attempting to revive your catch, this is not a normal motion for a fish and during the backwards push the fish can not pull oxigen from the water. It is best to just support them upright and wait until he is ready to move on, they will let you know. I used to move them back and forth, it is a common practice.

It is also said, that it is a good practice if a hook is deep inside the fish to cut it off and leave it there, it will have a better chance, this is usually the fish I eat, the guy I decided had a poor chance of survival. Have fun!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a pretty good site with that information.

http://www.recycledfish.org/safe-angling/catch-and-release.htm


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

wtbfishin said:


> *I had read sometime back that it is actually not a good practice to push the fish back and forth while attempting to revive your catch, this is not a normal motion for a fish and during the backwards push the fish can not pull oxigen from the water*. It is best to just support them upright and wait until he is ready to move on, they will let you know. I used to move them back and forth, it is a common practice.
> 
> It is also said, that it is a good practice if a hook is deep inside the fish to cut it off and leave it there, it will have a better chance, this is usually the fish I eat, the guy I decided had a poor chance of survival. Have fun!


It depends on the species...for a lot of fish, this is fine...but if you're handling something from the tuna/mac family (i.e spanish/king macs, bonita, etc), you just want to send them straight back in, point of the nose first...some folks go as far as 'spiking' them back in (called the 'tuna/football' spike...LOL)


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

It depends on the species...for a lot of fish, this is fine...but if you're handling something from the tuna/mac family (i.e spanish/king macs, bonita, etc), you just want to send them straight back in, point of the nose first...some folks go as far as 'spiking' them back in (called the 'tuna/football' spike...LOL)[/QUOTE]

AKA as the Capt Harry return to sender!!!


----------



## AnglerMgmt (Dec 7, 2013)

So I know this is an older thread, but I didn't want to make a new one... Now that you've covered how to handle a fish for the FISH's safety, how about for the FISHER's safety? I'd like to gather input and eventually make a pictorial chart (unless one already exsists - if so please let me know).

For example I know with most saltwater species you can't just go grabbing / sticking your thumb in their mouths. Many have sharp teeth, spines, some poisonous, some with razor sharp gill plates or gill rakes. I'd like to think I have a pretty good idea how to handle most inshore species, but I'm sure some of you have tricks you've picked up along the way. If you got one let me know the type of fish, how you hold them, and why / what to avoid. I know you can use those lip grabber things for a lot of toothy fish, but lets pretend those don't exist for now.
Thanks!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

what's for lunch? said:


> i'm pretty new to fishing so my fish handling skills are weak. what's the best way to handle a fish while you're trying to remove the hook. i'm doing the catch & release thing so i want them to stay healthy. do you use a net?


Pliers and a boga type tool. 
Most have teeth, and will tear yo A$$ up


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

You should always try to minimize the time the fish spends out of the water and any contact with the gills. A big helper here is circle hooks when using live or cut bait, assures the hook is in the mouth not the throat or even stomach. 

I always liked what Lefty Kreh says: Don't keep the fish out of the water any longer than you can hold your breath. Makes sense to me.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

If you don't touch the fish with your skin, it can't hurt you. This includes puckering up for one of those "I'm kissing the fish I caught, pics".


----------

